# Paralyzed kitten needs good home



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have posted about this kitten before. She DOES NOT NEED PUT DOWN! I was told that before on the forum. She is paralyzed in her back legs. She is doing great except for the fact that she can't control her bathroom habits. She needs someone who is home all day to be able to take her to the liter box. I am trying to find a good place for her. Does anyone know of a place that deals with handicapped kittens? She is about 6 months old. She is a cutie and I will be posting pictures this week. My friend at work has been taking care of her, but she is not home all day and she is just going to the bathroom everywhere. That is why she needs someone who is willing to take care of her all day.


----------



## BeboLucylove (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh how I wish I was 21 and had my own apartment. I would take her to my house, take care of her then give her to to my sister who love handicapped cats. My cat lucy is a bit handicapped mentally. MY sister (Tori) has to bring her to her food dish and water dish so she would love Mango. Oh man.  :cat3


----------



## BerniesHouse (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a cat, Maddie, that was born with spina bifida and as a result is incontinent and paralyzed. I have had her now for over 2 years and I learned how to take care of her primarly from the forum on handicappedpets.com. On that forum is also a place to post handicapped pets in need of adoption. I would suggest you post the kitten there.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

thank you so much for all the info. I will go to that website.


----------



## BerniesHouse (Nov 8, 2009)

Your welcome. One thing that would probably help while at work would be to buy a dog kennel and line it with puppy pads, place some food and water, toys, etc... in there and then the kitten. If she can use the bathroom on her own, just not control it, she would be fine in the kennel for at least 8 hours. Maddie has a kennel that she stays in while I am at work and she is fine in there. If she needs to be expressed, well, that is a different story and the guys on handicappedpets.com can provide advice.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

She goes on her own, but doesn't know when she she needs to go, she just lets go. She doesn't realize she's going. Diaper won't stay on either.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

That's wonderful you're looking out for her! Best of luck finding her a home!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I did go to the handicap cats forum and we found her a new home right away!! They are still figuring out things, but I really this this lady is taking her! thanks for that information!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

wow that's great news


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

A rescue group took this kitten. They are trying to find her a good home. In the meantime, so am I.


----------



## slcbigwig (Dec 26, 2009)

is there any update from a vet on why she is paralyzed? any other issues besides the incontinence?


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

nothing from the vet. she was born that way. There were no xrays, my friend couldn't afford it. She gets around great. I just wish the lady who was going to take her could of. Financialy she couldn't. No other issues. She is fine.


----------



## slcbigwig (Dec 26, 2009)

ok sending you a PM if you don't mind


----------

